# Bioshock (1) - Wie stark zensiert?



## Teslatier (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

gerade gibt es beide Bioshock Teile bei Steam für je 5€. Beim ersten steht "Gewaltgeminderte Version". Ist es für den PC genau so beschnitten wie für die XBox? siehe hierzu Bioshock - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 7000 Filmen und Spielen)

Teil 2 scheint ja ungeschnitten zu sein.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2011)

Das Angebot gilt ja bestimmt nur noch heute, oder? Ansonsten könnt ich das mal nachsehen, aber erst morgen, muss gleich weg...  Ob ALLE Dinge bei der PC-Version genauso fehlen, kann ich echt nicht sagen, aber es wäre seltsam, wenn man für die xbox Dinge schneidet, um eine INdizierung zu vermeiden, und dann beim PC doch mehr zulässt und eine Indizierung riskiert ^^  

Wobei: kam Biosshock nicht auf dem PC mit Verspätung? vlt ist dann da doch mehr drin als bei der xbox-Version...


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja genauso so ist die deutsche PC-Version auch geschnitten.

Mir fällt jetzt beim Lesen von Schnittberichte.com erst auf wie stark geschnitten Bioshock doch war/ist. Beim Spielen hab ich das gar nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist die gleiche Zensur. Einerseits leidet der Spielspaß kaum darunter, andererseits ist es doch nervig. Am besten wäre es, wenn du jemanden aus dem Ausland kennst, der dir das Spiel giften kann, dann ist es uncut.


----------



## Teslatier (1. Januar 2012)

Hab mir jetzt beide Teile geholt. Ich finde beim ersten Teil geht schon etwas Atmosphäre verloren wenn man sieht, wie zu Anfang der große Vater den einen Splicer in die Wand bohrt, kein Blut zurück bleibt und die Wand wie geleckt aussieht (habe davor die englische Demo gespielt). Aber für 5€ ist mir das egal.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte bei Bioshock 2 gäbe es die Möglichkeit über 2 Einstellungen in der ini(bLowGore=False/bVeryLowGore=False) zumindest die ursprüngliche Gewaltdarstellung im Spiel zu erhalten, war aber wohl eine Fehleinschätzung.
Diese Einstellungen regeln anscheinend bei Aktivierung den Gewaltgrad nur noch weiter runter.

Ist mir im Spiel selbst eigentlich nicht so wichtig, aber geschnittene Zwischensequenzen die es vermutlich auch gibt, sind dann doch irgendwie blöd.

EDIT: Für Bioshock 1 hat noch ein User auf den Eintrag in einer ini mit 'Configuration=PCStagingFinal' hingewiesen.
ich denke aber nicht das dieser "hilft", da das dann wohl bekannt wäre.
'URL entfernt'


----------



## Worrel (1. Januar 2012)

Teslatier schrieb:


> Bioshock - Schnittberichte.com


 Der Schnittbericht ist zutreffend für die Steam DE Version. 

Nicht vom Bioshock Demo auf Steam verwirren lassen: _das _ist uncut, _die Vollversion_ jedoch cut.


----------

